
A Manually-Curated Dataset of Fixes to Vulnerabilities of Open-Source Software - adulau
https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.02595
======
sonofgod
Link to actual data
[https://github.com/copernico/msr2019](https://github.com/copernico/msr2019)
[repository]
[https://github.com/copernico/msr2019/blob/master/dataset/vul...](https://github.com/copernico/msr2019/blob/master/dataset/vulas_db_msr2019_release.csv)
[csv dump]

[seriously, it should not be this hard to find that within the PDF...]

~~~
devhead
^ the real hero; thanks.

------
chatmasta
Really cool! Nearly three years ago I wrote a post [0] on here asking if
anyone had something like this, thinking you could use it to train an AI to
recognize vulnerable portions of code. More details on that in the linked
post.

Really cool someone went through this effort; would love to see more people
build on it and try to make productive use of the data.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11573547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11573547)

